# NEC 210.64 Required Receptacle Commercial



## jar546 (Aug 9, 2019)

The 2014 NEC reads as follows:
_*210.64 Electrical Service Areas.  *At least one 125-volt, single-phase, 15 or 20 ampere rated receptacle outlet shall be installed within 15m (50 feet) of the electrical equipment.
Exception:  The receptacle outlet shall not be required to be installed in one and two-family dwellings.
_
Then things change in the 2017 NEC which now reads this way:

*210.64 Electrical Service Areas. *_At least one 125-volt, single-phase, 15- or 20-ampere-rated receptacle outlet shall be installed in an accessible location within 7.5 m (25 ft) of the indoor electrical service equipment. The required receptacle outlet shall be located within the same room or area as the service equipment._

_Exception No. 1: The receptacle outlet shall not be required to be installed in one- and two-family dwellings.
Exception No. 2: Where the service voltage is greater than 120 volts to ground, a receptacle outlet shall not be required for services dedicated to equipment covered in Articles 675 and 682.
_
So for now, a receptacle is required within 50' of the service equipment for other than one and two-family dwellings but in the 2017 they reduced the distance to 25' and will only require the receptacle for indoor service equipment and within the same room.  In addition, another exception was added specific to services specific to irrigation machines and bodies of water.

The more you know.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 13, 2019)

Don't have the 2017 NEC but is this required for exterior services like for traffic lights, slow school area signs, etc.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> Don't have the 2017 NEC but is this required for exterior services like for traffic lights, slow school area signs, etc.



No but they changed the intent to only be for interior services


----------

